# estação meteo São Pedro de Moel



## Pedro L. (8 Out 2012 às 15:49)

Boa tarde, alguém me sabe dizer, se existe algum endereço na web para ver os dados online da nova estação meteo que está em são pedro de moel?

Obrigado


----------

